# Glucomen Areo 2k



## wulf grimes (Feb 20, 2020)

Hello all . 
I am having great problems with my Glucomen Areo 2k . It keeps coming up with error codes 2 and 3 each time I try and take blood . Yet this machine worked perfectly at the Doctors when the diabetes nurse took my blood . Which is getting frustrating too say the least and it's wasting a hell of a lot of strips . 
What am I doing wrong here . Firstly it's either too little or too much blood on the strip and then it just says damaged strip. So is it the strips that have a fault or an inherent design fault or am I not doing this test correct . 
Many thanks in advanced . Wulf Grimes .


----------



## Docb (Feb 20, 2020)

_Error 2....  The test strip is damaged or has already been used

or the blood sample was applied before the "apply

sample" icon started to blink on the display. Remove

the old test strip and repeat the test with a new one.

Wait until the drop icon starts to blink before you

begin.

Error 3....Blood sample error. The blood sample did not fill

the sample area of the strip during the measurement

because the sample was not applied correctly or the

volume was insufficient. Repeat the test with a new

strip after correctly puncturing your finger_

Copied the above from the user manual.  

Are you waiting for the "apply sample" icon to blink?  If you don't then you are applying the blood sample before the machine is ready and you will get error 2.

Error 3 means that insufficient blood is getting onto the sample strip.  Getting that bit right needs a bit of practice, first with the pricker to make sure you have got a big enough blob of blood and second to make sure the end of the strip gets dipped into it.  

If you can't make it happen then I suggest you go back to the nurse and get her to watch what you are doing. She will spot what is wrong straight away.


----------



## wulf grimes (Feb 20, 2020)

Thank you for the reply .
 Yes there is plenty of blood on the strip .
 I have watched a you tube video on how to do it . And tried to do it again but with no luck .
 I am seeing my doctor very soon and will get them too watch me . Just too make that there is enough blood on the strip too start with . But I am sure that there is plenty of blood on there was it floods the end of the strip .


----------



## grovesy (Feb 20, 2020)

I have not used this particular  meter, but I have found that some test strip makes seem to be more fussy about the size of drop and how it is taken up be the strip.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 20, 2020)

After you push the strip in, are you sure you are waiting for the flashing/blinking icon before you apply the blood?  Don't know this meter, but it is usually a symbol of a blood drop or a strip.  Can take a few seconds before it is ready.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Feb 20, 2020)

grovesy said:


> I have not used this particular meter, but I have found that some test strip makes seem to be more fussy about the size of drop and how it is taken up be the strip.



Judging by the video they have, the amount of blood required looks pretty minimal. (Looks less than FreeStyle Optium strips, for example.) 

The thing that struck me was that the meter has the strip being inserted in the top (all those I've used have it going in the bottom). That makes it more natural to do as the demonstrator does and hold the meter (with the strip sticking out) and touch the blood drop with it, which (in my imagination) seems quite fiddly to do: I always leave the meter and test strip on the table (so it's just my finger that moves). However, I'm sure one would get used to doing it in any of a variety of ways.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 20, 2020)

(I dont know your machine)  But mine wants the blood offered at a 45 degree angle and capillary action sucks up what it needs.  Try picking up your machine and approach the blood drop from an angle?? Its a suggestion.


----------



## pav (Feb 20, 2020)

I have this meter and it it can be fussy with strips and mainly error 3 not not enough blood.

!st insert strip fully and the meter will beep, wait until the droplet appears on the screen, then apply the sample in one clean attempt. Moving your finger away slightly during the blood sample application can result in error code 3 as the meter does not support a second attempt at filling the strip. I still get a fair few strips fail with this code as you think the droplet of blood is big enough, but can be insufficient to fill the strip in one clean go.

Error code 2 is that the meter has detected the strip has been used before, maybe you have re inserted a strip that that was not filled on the first attempt. If a strip is not filled on the first go it is scrap fir for the bin.

Make sure the the strip is fully inserted into otherwise it can cause error messages, it is possible to insert the strip partially and the meter will turn on giving you the impression it is ready for you to test.

If you have problems, glucomen c/s are very good from the calls I have made to them, one hiccup I found with the meter is the battery low warning comes on to late and when it does the batteries are flat and if lucky you only get a few tests left.


----------

